# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Sir Alex “dọa” Man City trước thềm Community Shield

## sangseo

*Sir Alex “d**ọ**a” Man City tr**ướ**c th**ề**m Community Shield*

*(Thể thao 24h) - Chiến lược gia lão làng người Scotland vừa lên tiếng “đe dọa” sẽ đánh bại “gã hàng xóm ồn ào” Man City trong trận tranh Community Shield vào ngày 7/8 tới đây. Bên cạnh đó, Fergie cũng đánh giá đoàn quân của Roberto Mancini là một ứng viên cho ngôi vương Premiership mùa giải tới.*

Dường như vẫn chưa thể nuốt trôi thất bại trước Man “Xanh” tại bán kết cúp FA mùa giải vừa qua, Sir Alex đã thể hiện quyết tâm dạy cho “gã nhà giàu” này một bài học khi hai đội chạm trán nhau tại trận tranh Siêu Cúp nước Anh vào ngày 7/8 tới đây.

<div style="text-align: center">​</div> <div style="text-align: center">Fergie quyết đánh bại Man City để trả “món nợ” tại cúp FA​</div> Phát biểu trước báo giới trong chuyến du đấu trên đất Mỹ, HLV 69 tuổi cho biết: “Chắc chắn rằng trận tranh Community Shield sẽ không phải là một cuộc đọ sức bình thường với Manchester United. Chúng tôi muốn đánh bại hàng xóm của mình một lần nữa. Đó sẽ là một cuộc đối đầu rất thú vị.
Lúc này, khi bạn nhìn vào những đội bóng hàng đầu, bạn có thể thấy rằng bất cứ ai trong số đó cũng có thể vô địch Premier League. Chúng tôi, Manchester City, Liverpool đều đã mạnh lên rất nhiều. Bên cạnh đó, cả Arsenal cùng Chelsea vẫn luôn là những ứng cử viên hàng đầu”.
Ngoài ra, Fergie cũng tiết lộ khả năng sẽ dành cho Javier Hernandez một quãng thời gian nghỉ ngơi dài hơn các đồng đội sau một mùa giải “cày ải” trên nhiều mặt trận cùng kì Gold Cup bận rộn vừa qua:
“Chicharito đã phải trải qua một mùa giải rất dài ngay sau VCK World Cup mùa hè trước và mới đây là Gold Cup cho đội tuyển Mexico, vì vậy cậu ấy chưa được nghỉ ngơi nhiều. Chúng tôi muốn cho cậu ấy hồi phục hoàn toàn trước khi để Chicharito trở lại thi đấu trong giai đoạn đầu mùa giải bởi lữ chức vô địch sẽ không được quyết định ở những vòng đấu đầu tiên”.
*Các chuyên mục khác*
tra cuu diem thi

diem chuan 
điểm chuẩn đại học

----------

